# Jelrus furnace smelter manual



## refam (Dec 21, 2022)

Anyone have a users manual for these


----------



## goldshark (Dec 21, 2022)

I checked the internet, and couldn't find much. It seems like a pretty simple device, refractory lining with a resistance/ heating element, and a transformer. What is the question? heat range, unit not working, etc. Maybe show an internal photo.


----------



## refam (Dec 21, 2022)

goldshark said:


> I checked the internet, and couldn't find much. It seems like a pretty simple device, refractory lining with a resistance/ heating element, and a transformer. What is the question? heat range, unit not working, etc. Maybe show an internal photo.


Well, I was wondering about the operating range. I have a possible range, but it is not conclusive. I also have a replacement operation for a part that I do not know what is being referred to. Thanks. I also could find nothing much


----------



## goldshark (Dec 22, 2022)

I didn't see a variable current transformer in the picture. Some low cost appliances don't have a read out. You can hook up a thermo couple and multi meter thermometer for about 29 bucks from eBay. Search for 2000 F degree thermocouple. What is the part?


----------



## refam (Dec 22, 2022)

goldshark said:


> I didn't see a variable current transformer in the picture. Some low cost appliances don't have a read out. You can hook up a thermo couple and multi meter thermometer for about 29 bucks from eBay. Search for 2000 F degree thermocouple. What is the part?


The one piece of info I have refers to a controller unit. I may search for that, seems I saw one


----------

